# Lightflow



## zim2704 (Nov 28, 2011)

I just purchased lightflow for the ability to change the led color faster for multiple notifications. I would like it to be every other blink the lights change for the different notifications but cannot seem to find out how to do it. Is this possible with the verizon gs3? Any help is appreciated since I figured after searching the web with no luck I would try here before bothering the developer.


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

Samsung changed the drivers for the led and basically broke everything. The dev is making progress but it's been slow going there is a link to the blog in the app detailing the issues

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

